# Where to find bamboo?



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Where did you get your bamboo? The petstores around here dont sell any :/


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Asian grocery stores? Chinatown? lol.
tell me if you can't find any.

I can send you one for $5...


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

My local petsmart have one.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I got mine at Ikea.


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

If all else fails, Just go to any of the Asia town (China, Korea, Japan, Thai town, etc.) (Not to be offensive, just easier to say.)

Guarantee they would have them xD I go to those places a lot down here and I see Bamboo almost everywhere lol


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

If you have an ikea they sell some.. about 1.49 I think


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I see them all the time at Walgreens.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well as you can see you can find it almost every where it seems. Sometimes grocery stores with plants or drugstores have them as well, though, they may be in a nice little planter.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

usually you can get them for around $2...


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I got mine at walmart.... xD


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I got some from IKEA, they've got straight and curly kinds


----------



## Cez (Nov 13, 2012)

I get mine from the local plant nursery. They sell different sizes and shapes (curly and such) for different prices, all below five bucks. Perhaps your local nursery has something similar?


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Aww thanks everyone! I appreciate the feedback...however we have no china town or even asian stores where I am, sticks of Maine lol. We do have a homedepot, its the only place I think I remember seeing bamboo. Would the bamboo from homedepot work or would it die in the tank? Ive read somewhere that leaving the leaves out of the water helps to keep it alive? 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...=10053&langId=-1&keyword=bamboo&storeId=10051

I just wasnt sure if I could use this type of bamboo or if it had to be special aquarium bamboo lol. 
A few Q's to go with it...
Can you trim the top of the stock down to keep it under the hood of the tank? what might be the best way to acclimate it to the water? And does anyone know if salt will effect it? (thinking of trying a piece in my brackish guppy tank too if all goes well?

If real bamboo turns out to not be an option for me, do they sell replica or dried bamboo that might be safe for the tank?
http://www.gemplers.com/product/152...ii_10043468&cpncode=31-49816640-2&CID=25SEZLA
ofcourse these are too big and pricey but just to give you an idea of what I mean

Im kind of trying to hide the filters in a creative way lol.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

ugh, I dont think bamboo will work for me after all...sounds like they dont like light or salt...the betta tanks dont have salt, only the brackish guppy tank, but the betta tanks have strong lighting :/ better luck next time.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

If you have strong lighting, which wouldn't really be considered strong from what I am familiar with on other forums, why not just use regular aquatic plants if you are going through all this trouble?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lucky bamboo does well both under high light and low light.
if you was you trim the length, cut the bottom off, not the top...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oops missed editing deadline, but this is how I have mine.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Go to a dollar store  

Every one 've been to has them


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

kfryman said:


> If you have strong lighting, which wouldn't really be considered strong from what I am familiar with on other forums, why not just use regular aquatic plants if you are going through all this trouble?


I have lots of AQ plants, but wanted to add a new dimenstion to the tank for the fishes to swim through while still having it hide the filter in a neat way. I also upgraded my lights to 6500k 10w, they seem to burn the tips of my plants that are sticking out of the water near the bulbs, thats why im wondering how they will do in strong lighting since the tops will be so close to the bulbs. 

Thanks Aokashi, glad to know they can do alright in high lighting...I guess it will be worth a try?? I will call our homedepot and see if they carry any? I guess worse comes to worse the bamboo sticks croak and I opt for something different lol. Thanks everyone!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

they need to be grown emersed, so the tops need to be sticking out of the tank or they will die.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Starrlamia is correct. You can submerge the whole thing EXCEPT the leaves. They are not aquatic plants and the leaves will rot, die, and cause problems in your tank. However I don't think they will fare too well if you hack the leaves off. I was going to put my bamboo similar to Aokashi's but the ones you get from IKEA are about 50cm, and are quite long, so you can't put them in a tank with a hood.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

bahamut285 said:


> Starrlamia is correct. You can submerge the whole thing EXCEPT the leaves. They are not aquatic plants and the leaves will rot, die, and cause problems in your tank. However I don't think they will fare too well if you hack the leaves off. I was going to put my bamboo similar to Aokashi's but the ones you get from IKEA are about 50cm, and are quite long, so you can't put them in a tank with a hood.


you can cut the bottom, it will grow new roots


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I did that to one of them and it died XD;;;


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol! cut below one of the nodes....and you can put melted wax on the bottom to prevent rot...


----------

